# Does dvd1 has any X?



## mbzadegan (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi,
Is that DVD1 of FreeBSD include any X? (such as openbox, lxde, ...)
Or need to installing with the internet?


----------



## junovitch@ (Oct 7, 2014)

I looked at 10.1-BETA2 a bit ago and it did include X and GNOME 2.  There were no KDE packages and I didn't look for other desktops.  I suspect with the removal of the old Xorg and only Xorg 1.12 being support by ports now that the RC DVDs may include KDE as well.  Take a look at the instructions that are included in the release announcement as it describes how to install packages off the DVD and uses Xorg and GNOME as the example.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 7, 2014)

mbzadegan said:
			
		

> Or need to installing with the internet?


You're definitely going to need internet. Although the DVD does contain some packages I advise you not to use them. Packages tend to get stale quick and they're never updated.


----------



## mbzadegan (Oct 8, 2014)

junovitch said:
			
		

> I looked at 10.1-BETA2 a bit ago and it did include X and GNOME 2.  There were no KDE packages and I didn't look for other desktops.  I suspect with the removal of the old Xorg and only Xorg 1.12 being support by ports now that the RC DVDs may include KDE as well.  Take a look at the instructions that are included in the release announcement as it describes how to install packages off the DVD and uses Xorg and GNOME as the example.



Thanks junovitch,
I download and boot to it, How can I run its classic GNOME?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 8, 2014)

You need to install it. The Live option does not have graphics support.


----------



## mbzadegan (Oct 8, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You need to install it. The Live option does not have graphics support.


Ok, Thanks.


----------

